# Income Tax



## gc1000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all, great forum.

Some advice needed with regards to the following.

My wife is currently working and I am unemployed. She is paying almost 10 000 euro in income tax per year. She has discussed the situation with HR at her company regarding the amount of tax she is paying but they assured her that the amount being deducted is correct.
In Ireland if a spouse is unemployed the working spouse gets the unemployed spouses personal tax credits immediatly and the tax rate is adjusted. No tax returns in Ireland just a balancing statement at the beginning of the following year.

How does it work in Spain. Do you submit a joint tax return in May and a refund is paid out based on one spouse being unemployed and if so what is the amount that can be claimed for the unemployed spouse.

Thanks in advance


----------

